# Urdu: baghaar dene walaa vessel



## lcfatima

What is the name for the cooking vessel used for giving a baghaar? It looks like a small bowl with a long handle attached. The handle has a stand on it so that you can set it on your flame and it won't fall over. The name is escaping me.


----------



## lcfatima

It is a kaarchi.


----------



## Faylasoof

Is this in Urdu? Never heard of it. We always use a small <patiilii> for baghaar / bag-haar.


----------



## cweeetguy2000

Faylasoof said:


> Is this in Urdu? Never heard of it. We always use a small <patiilii> for baghaar / bag-haar.



Actually its a kind of long handled spoon which is used to serve Daal. also known as karchul.


----------



## Faylasoof

I see! You mean a ladle - we call it ڈوئی Do2ii.

The other names I've heard are : 
- karchhii  کرچھی - which is close to but a little different from what Fatima said. 
- پلا  पला palā .


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

I've heard *karchi* also used in jest to mean 'crawler', 'boot-licker' (because karchi = baRa chamchaa).


----------



## Faylasoof

Cliqui,

Is this in Urdu -without the <h ھ> ? We never use it. For us it is _Do2ii_ ڈوئی for a ladle or _baRaa chamchah_ بَڑا چَمچَہ for a big spoon.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Faylasoof said:


> Cliqui,
> 
> Is this in Urdu -without the <h ھ> ? We never use it. For us it is _Do2ii_ ڈوئی for a ladle or _baRaa chamchah_ بَڑا چَمچَہ for a big spoon.


 

No, you must be right... I have no doubt it was not Urdu.... I don't know exactly in which language was that, I guess it was Punjabi or Dogri but rather Punjabi (anyway.... related languages, some will say Dogri dialect of PUnjabi)....

Oops how could I ever forget that I have bought that huge Punjabi-Urdu dictionary...

As you know there is almost no difference in pronunciation between *ch* and *chh* in Punjabi. In the Punjabi dictionary it is given as *karchhii* and an alternate form is with a retroflex R *kaRchhii.*

One of the Urdu translation given is : *kaf-giir*... Could it be the Persian for ladle????

For the chamchah, I didn't mean baRaa chamchah... (table spoon), but bohot hii baRaa chamchah (= very big 'chamchah', i.e. bootlicker)


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> No, you must be right... I have no doubt it was not Urdu.... I don't know exactly in which language was that, I guess it was Punjabi or Dogri but rather Punjabi (anyway.... related languages, some will say Dogri dialect of PUnjabi)....
> 
> Oops how could I ever forget that I have bought that huge Punjabi-Urdu dictionary...



That explains many things, my friend! Ha!Ha!



> As you know there is almost no difference in pronunciation between *ch* and *chh* in Punjabi. In the Punjabi dictionary it is given as *karchhii* and an alternate form is with a retroflex R *kaRchhii.*
> 
> One of the Urdu translation given is : *kaf-giir*... Could it be the Persian for ladle????


 
OK! For a moment you had me worried - thought I was forgetting Urdu! 
Kafgiir? No, not really because a kafgiir has holes !! First from the right while a Do2ii is third from the left. 

It is Persian: _kaf_: foam; giir: from _gereftan_ = to take / hold.



> For the chamchah, I didn't mean baRaa chamchah... (table spoon), but bohot hii baRaa chamchah (= very big 'chamchah', i.e. bootlicker)



I know exactly what you mean. A really, really big one! Something like a <chappoo= oar>!


----------



## panjabigator

Cilquiestsuens said:


> No, you must be right... I have no doubt it was not Urdu.... I don't know exactly in which language was that, I guess it was Punjabi or Dogri but rather Punjabi (anyway.... related languages, some will say Dogri dialect of PUnjabi)....
> 
> Oops how could I ever forget that I have bought that huge Punjabi-Urdu dictionary...
> 
> As you know there is almost no difference in pronunciation between *ch* and *chh* in Punjabi. In the Punjabi dictionary it is given as *karchhii* and an alternate form is with a retroflex R *kaRchhii.*
> 
> One of the Urdu translation given is : *kaf-giir*... Could it be the Persian for ladle????
> 
> For the chamchah, I didn't mean baRaa chamchah... (table spoon), but bohot hii baRaa chamchah (= very big 'chamchah', i.e. bootlicker)



So <kaRchhī> would not be understood in Lucknow?  

Cilqui, have I asked you for the dictionary info before?  I really need to get one of those...


----------



## lcfatima

My mother in law is from Lucknow and she is the one who originally told me that word when she presented me with one of these baghaar denay waala vessels. It must be *karchchi* but I heard kaarchi in my non-native ears. I forgot the word, but I noticed my friend had one and asked her what it was called. She is Sindhi and Hindi speaking from Bombay. She told me *karchchi*, also. It is not any type of ladle. It has a particular shape and a special stand on it. So I would hazard a guess that it is widely known by that name since both women are from different backgrounds.


----------



## bakshink

Icfatima is talking about a cooking vessel, which has some kind of a stand and a handle. ka.Dachhii or Karchhul, is a ladle used for stirring and serving or rather pouring a serving in to a katorii. Haven't seen one. What is baghaar?


----------



## lcfatima

Baghaar maaney taRka.


----------



## Qureshpor

Both "karchhii" and "kaRchii" are attested in Platts. This is not a cooking vessel but another name for a "Do'ii". If I think of the name for the vessel, I shall get back.


----------



## lcfatima

I saw some of these on Amazon.com and they are labeled as "wagharia" (perhaps vaghaariiaa). I think in some North Indian languages they say baghaar as vagaar or vaghaar, so maybe that is not actually the Hindi/Urdu word and is from Marathi or Gujarati or something.


----------



## littlepond

^ I saw one of those pictures now on Amazon, and apparently it is not "karchhii"!

I don't think such a vessel existed traditionally, so I am not sure if there's a name available as such in Hindi-Urdu. I would say simply use the English word "pan" even when speaking Hindi. One could maybe say "baghaar vaalaa bhagonaa" or "baghaar vaalaa Dongaa", if one wants something in Hindi/Urdu?


----------

